# Mazzer Doser Deep Clean (another lube question)



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

My doser had got a little stiff lately and I decided to give it a good polishing. I stripped it down and gave it a through going over. It's now all lovely and clean waiting to be reassembled. My issues is that I'm not sure exactly which parts need lubing up and what the best lube for the job is. I tried the Molycote stuff I picked up to lube the lever on my Verona but it's way to sticky for the grinder so I cleaned that back off again.

Any tips on what to use and where? Here is an exploded diagram just so we're all on the same page


















Cheers

Spence


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I used rapeseed oil


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> I used rapeseed oil


Cheers mate, would Olive oil or sunflower oil work as alternatives to this?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Don't see the harm really


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

That works well mate! The lower star on those things is such a bitch!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

star? any pics of the trouble


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> star? any pics of the trouble


The only trouble now is that I've only had one coffee all day as my machine/grinder have been in bits for the majority of it









It was a good shot mind.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> star? any pics of the trouble


Here are some before/after pics

Before



















After


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh yeah, I blutak'd the shot counter out of the way as I thought that it might add weight to the twacker.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

properly clean : )


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Olive oil tends to go gummy as it dries, do not know about sunflower.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

It's back together and working again (much nicer action than before) but I think I'll investigate other options for longer-term lubes.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

El carajillo said:


> Olive oil tends to go gummy as it dries, do not know about sunflower.


My Royal has had rapeseed in the mech for years, still smooth as a baby


----------



## bjgodefr (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm putting my super jolly doser back together after a restauration.

I see that you put your shot counter out of the way, but could you tell me how it should be hooked up to work properly? I can't get it to function again.

thanks,

Bart


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Probably not what you want to hear but mine wouldn't work properly after I had the doser apart. Had to just accept it was redundant.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Properly clean as said before and use a silicone spray lube, that is effectively "dry"


----------



## bjgodefr (Jan 22, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Probably not what you want to hear but mine wouldn't work properly after I had the doser apart. Had to just accept it was redundant.


Was fearing that. Probably broke part of it by removing it in the first place. Thanks for the reply.


----------

